# how to restore rs's bolts



## nicobkn (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey guys

Just purchased a set of rs's and they bolt are pretty beaten up. I would like to know what options are out there to clean them up and make them look brand new. 
I was told i could probably zinc or gold plate them, anybody ever used any ? if so how were the results ?

Thansk guys



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

I let mine sit in some concentrated carburetor cleaner. Worked pretty well. Then used a scotch brite pad to take whatever else was left. Came out nice and shiny :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Or we sell new European made chrome RS bolts with new nuts for $1.10 each plush shipping.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5257357-My-Second-Wheel-Build

Check this thread out. He did the samething on both wheel rebuilds.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Tumblers work well with polishing up bolts. and saves you the stress of doing them all by hand :thumbup: $50 and a trip to harbor freight and your in business!


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

VW-Pssst said:


> Tumblers work well with polishing up bolts. and saves you the stress of doing them all by hand :thumbup: $50 and a trip to harbor freight and your in business!



**Harbor freight is having a 25% off Easter Sale on Sunday** 

$37.50 for a tumbler! I am jumping on board that puppy.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

maniakmax1788 said:


> **Harbor freight is having a 25% off Easter Sale on Sunday**
> 
> $37.50 for a tumbler! I am jumping on board that puppy.


No kidding? Thanks! I Just might have to go get one too :thumbup::beer:


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

Really? I tumbled mine for hours to days in all sorts of stuff and they still looked lousy and had traces of clear coat on them. 

What media did you tumble them in?

I've ended up sandblasting them - I was planning to powder coat them anyway.


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

haygood said:


> Really? I tumbled mine for hours to days in all sorts of stuff and they still looked lousy and had traces of clear coat on them.
> 
> What media did you tumble them in?
> 
> I've ended up sandblasting them - I was planning to powder coat them anyway.


 You should strip the clear & silicone (and/or loctite) off all your bolts before tumbling. Throw em in a parts-washer solution, or some people have used coke/vinegar solution, and it should help loosen everything so you can wash & scrub everything off. 

Tumbling clean bolts will result in a new, even luster for all of the hardware.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

[email protected]52 said:


> Or we sell new European made chrome RS bolts with new nuts for $1.10 each plush shipping.


 if you can get the bolts and nuts for HRE's for that price let me know. I went thru about 80 bolts 3 months ago and still havent touched them! pita


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I will check


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I will check


 thanks a lot, hre wont sell me bolts alone


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

What are the bolt and nut specs?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

this is the closest thing I got for you, apperantly they are the same size and spec as hre bolts. $2 per bolt/nut is kinda crazy tho as I need 160 of them suckers 

http://www.prestigewheel.com/Imagepwa990028.asp


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Those are similar to a regular RS bolt and nut that we carry in chromed steel for $1.10 for the nut and bolt.


----------

